# navarre pier 4/25. My first king!



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Got to the pier around 6 yesterday. The rain was spotty and almost didn't even get out of my truck. Decided to give it a whack anyway. I was the only idiot out there with no rain gear. Haha. Got set up, looked dead, but caught 2 spanish on my first 2 casts. Guy next to me had his cobia and king rod and wasn't having any luck with cigars. About an hour in, His buddy caught a hardtail and he was tossing it out. King came completely out of the water twice going after his bait, and after the second time his drag was screaming. He instantly set the hook. Off he popped. Now I learned this hard lesson, twice, last weekend after getting excited and setting too early. So I tossed my frozen cigar out. Boom! Same fish comes out of the water again. I open my bail, and let him run. Close it and he's on. Didn't take long on my penn 8500, but it was a great fight. Thank you to the nice men who offered me a gaff, and helped this newbie pop his king cherry.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Saw you out there. Nice fish. The spanish were running hard out there. I killed 13 yesterday.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I got my first king yesterday at Navarre pier also. It was around 10 am for me


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a good pier king. 
Nice catch


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Now I'm hungry....those grilled filets look YUMMmmmmm!!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Caught this guy buying them from the seafood market then bringing them onto the pier!!!! poser!!!!


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

LOL kiss my ass mikey!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

lol hehehehe


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Awesome...congrats to the guys and first kings. I have yet to catch my king .....


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Nice fish. I'm sure you'll catch many more.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Thank you guys. I want a tuna next.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

That is a pretty good king from the pier.
Whoever did the gaffing, looks like he's done this a time or two...or was it a lucky shot?

Some of your biggest badass kings will come thru when it's storming.
You are officially a pier rat.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

No, he looked very experienced. He was laughing at me cuz I was so giddy. Haha


----------



## westernny (Mar 8, 2014)

nice work


----------

